# For those of you paranoid about your broker...



## Stormin_Norman (28 September 2009)

http://www.broker-nightmare.com/

apparently itll take you manual trades and hide your real levels behind fake ones.

personally im not that paranoid; but i know some are. maybe its for you?


----------



## skc (29 September 2009)

Stormin_Norman said:


> http://www.broker-nightmare.com/
> 
> apparently itll take you manual trades and hide your real levels behind fake ones.
> 
> personally im not that paranoid; but i know some are. maybe its for you?




Interesting concept. The tighter stop loss / take profit function could be useful when you are a scalper even if you don't think your broker is cheating.

They are under pricing the sofware for the hardcore paranoids out there imo.


----------



## Stormin_Norman (29 September 2009)

if you want an evaluation version let me know.


----------



## Naked shorts (29 September 2009)

Stormin_Norman said:


> http://www.broker-nightmare.com/
> 
> apparently itll take you manual trades and hide your real levels behind fake ones.
> 
> personally im not that paranoid; but i know some are. maybe its for you?




better yet, why dont you just find a trading platform that allows simulated orders (no im not talking about _sim trading_)


----------



## Kryzz (29 September 2009)

what are simulated orders please?

thanks


----------



## Naked shorts (29 September 2009)

Kryzz said:


> what are simulated orders please?
> 
> thanks




Orders that are held on your computer instead of on the brokers server. Only serious trading platforms have them, MT4 doesn't have them....MT4 is not a serious platform.


----------



## Wysiwyg (29 September 2009)

Naked shorts said:


> Orders that are held on your computer instead of on the brokers server. Only serious trading platforms have them, MT4 doesn't have them....MT4 is not a serious platform.




Do you mean order routing as with this platform.

http://www.tradebullet.com/products/tradebullet/


----------



## caribean (29 September 2009)

Wysiwyg said:


> Do you mean order routing as with this platform.
> 
> http://www.tradebullet.com/products/tradebullet/



What he means is brokers, not just front ends, which allow you to log in as: demo, live, or simulated live, modes.
So the feed and everything else is same as on your live account, only the orders don't fill.


----------



## Stormin_Norman (29 September 2009)

Naked shorts said:


> better yet, why dont you just find a trading platform that allows simulated orders (no im not talking about _sim trading_)




im quite happy with my current broker. that said i wont go to mt5.


----------



## DB008 (29 September 2009)

Just having a look at that web page Stormin.
Reminds me of the FapTurbo page.


----------



## Naked shorts (29 September 2009)

DB008 said:


> Just having a look at that web page Stormin.
> Reminds me of the FapTurbo page.




and basically every other scam artist/affiliate marketing page.


----------



## Stormin_Norman (29 September 2009)

they love that template.


----------

